
Police Train Eagles to Take Out Rogue Drones - ZeljkoS
http://europe.newsweek.com/police-train-eagles-take-out-rogue-drones-422030
======
CarolineW
There are extensive previous discussions of this - click on the "past" link to
find some of them. Or here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Eagles%20Drone&sort=byDate&dat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Eagles%20Drone&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Dutch%20Drone&sort=byDate&date...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Dutch%20Drone&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

Actually, those searches show very little discussion, so obviously my "Search-
Fu" is failing me. But I'm on a train with patchy-to-poor wifi, so I'll leave
others to find the previous discussions.

